Ask HN: What CLI tools do you use often during your day? - mlejva
======
nikivi
Ones I have an alias for
([https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/dotfiles/blob/master/zsh/a...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/dotfiles/blob/master/zsh/alias.zsh))

So mostly exa, rg, the usual. + some ones I wrote myself recently like
[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/gitupdate](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/gitupdate)
and
[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/learning/blob/master/go/sa...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/learning/blob/master/go/savelink/main.go)

------
znpy
grep&awk.

I've become quite fond of gnu grep.

~~~
mlejva
Any 3rd party vendor tools like aws-cli?

~~~
znpy
nah

